# PSG-Barcellona 2-2



## Tifo'o (1 Aprile 2013)

Non solo Bayern-Juventus. A Parigi c'è l'altra partita dei quarti di finale tra il Psg ed il Barcellona.

Ibrahimovic gioca, visto la riduzione della squalifica.


Partita semplice per il Barca, sono già in semifinale IMHO


----------



## Hammer (1 Aprile 2013)

Sono molto curioso. A mio avviso si profila una figuraccia per il Carletto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Aprile 2013)

Chiuderanno il discorso già a Parigi.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (1 Aprile 2013)

E invece ci sarà il sorpresone, passa il PSG.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (1 Aprile 2013)

Scherzavo ovviamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2013)

ripeto che per me va bene qualsiasi risultato...li odio entrambi


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

Dai Barca


----------



## runner (2 Aprile 2013)

bella sfida comunque


----------



## pennyhill (2 Aprile 2013)

*PSG*: Sirigu, Silva, Alex, Maxwell, Jallet, Matuidi, Pastore, Lucas, Beckham, Ibrahimović, Lavezzi

_A Disposizione_: Douchez, Sakho, Van der Wiel, Ménez, Chantôme, Verratti, Gameiro.

*Barcelona*: Valdés, Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Alba, Iniesta, Xavi, Busquets, Villa, Sánchez, Messi 

_A Disposizione_: Pinto, Bartra, Montoya, Fàbregas, Alcántara, Song, Tello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

giusto mettere Beckham titolare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2013)

Per me ci saranno sorprese, il psg se la gioca


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Con la fase difensiva del psg, ci sarà da ridere... bye bye psg


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Palo di Lavezzi


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia thiago!!che fenomeno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Gol Messi


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

seeeeee gooooooooooo lionellllllll messiiiiiiiiiiii vai barcaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Snake (2 Aprile 2013)

meravigliosa palla di Dani Alves


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Se ciao... abbiamo giocato meglio noi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Barcellona in semifinale.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Ancelotti è un genio. Tiene fuori Verratti per far giocare quell'ex giocatore di Beckham


----------



## chicagousait (2 Aprile 2013)

Il solito Messi


----------



## robs91 (2 Aprile 2013)

Proprio scarso sto Dani Alves


----------



## smallball (2 Aprile 2013)

e si vedono i risultati


----------



## robs91 (2 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancelotti è un genio. Tiene fuori Verratti per far giocare quell'ex giocatore di Beckham



Tra l'altro mette Pastore su Dani Alves che sta facendo quello che vuole sulla fascia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2013)

Messi s'è magnato T.Silva e ha sbagliato di nulla, azione grandiosa


----------



## smallball (2 Aprile 2013)

stasera ispirato Messi


----------



## Gnagnazio (2 Aprile 2013)

Cmq, Ibra sempre un bidone contro le grande


----------



## Snake (2 Aprile 2013)

Messi si è fatto male al ginocchio, negli ultimi minuti era praticamente fermo, può essere che venga sostituito. Comunque si vede che è tornato Villanova, manovra fluida del Barca come non si vedeva da tempo, detto questo dietro fanno sempre ridere, per me il PSG un gol lo fa, Lucas migliore in campo, Jordi Alba non c'ha capito un *****.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Dopo il 2-0 dell'andata eravamo gli unici che potevamo elminarli... pieta


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2013)

La champions è già loro.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Si ma sto barca ha un fondoschiena come pochi dai... Niang palo, lavezzi palo.... non è possibile


----------



## Dexter (2 Aprile 2013)

giochicchiano,come al solito. il psg ha tirato di più..


----------



## Morghot (2 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma sto barca ha un fondoschiena come pochi dai... Niang palo, lavezzi palo.... non è possibile


Il loro fondoschiena è avere messi, troppo oltre a tutti.


----------



## Snake (2 Aprile 2013)

Come pensavo, fuori Messi dentro Fabregas


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2013)

Messi esce


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Sto messi esce proprio stasera eh... farlo contro di noi no?


----------



## Frikez (2 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Cmq, Ibra sempre un bidone contro le grande



A questi livelli è imbarazzante.


----------



## smallball (2 Aprile 2013)

Ibra pareggiaaaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

1-1 Ibra


----------



## Snake (2 Aprile 2013)

fuorigioco chilometrico


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Aprile 2013)

lo stacco di thiagone ç___ç


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Resta il goal fuori casa e il ritorno è al Camp Nou, figurarsi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

Rigore per il BArca secondo me inventato .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

rigore Xavi 2-1


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Solo Ancelotti può farsi battere dal Barça in casa e con Messi fuori


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

2-1 Xavi vaiiiiiiiiii barca


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

Abbiamo fatto più bella figura noi. PSG ridicolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Come non detto...


----------



## Frikez (2 Aprile 2013)

Rotfl..neanche finito di parlare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Ci credono... lol


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

potevamo stare in Semifinale...


----------



## smallball (2 Aprile 2013)

pareggiooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

2-2 Matuidi al 94°


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

2-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

Finita il Barca in casa non credo avrà problemi, spero che recuperi messi vai barca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

capirai tanto passano lo stesso


----------



## Dexter (2 Aprile 2013)

se non recupera mascherano (uscito per infortunio) in difesa devono giocare con un 20enne all'esordio da titolare,bartra,visto che puyol è fuori,oppure adattano song centrale..messi è in dubbio per infortunio..


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Aprile 2013)

mascherano era anche lui diffidato e ammonito, salta il ritorno cmq


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> messi era diffidato ed è stato ammonito  e se non recupera mascherano (uscito per infortunio) in difesa devono giocare con un 20enne all'esordio da titolare,bartra,visto che puyol è fuori,oppure adattano song centrale..
> 
> edit: ha sbagliato il cronista di sky. messi non è manco stato ammonito  ma è comunque in dubbio per il ritorno.
> 
> ...



Pazzesco che roba... ste cose non potevano accadere a noi???


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2013)

Il psg farà il colpaccio al camp nou, gol qualificazione di Ibra al 94esimo


----------



## Dexter (2 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco che roba... ste cose non potevano accadere a noi???


ha sbagliato il cronista di sky  quello diffidato era mascherano. messi è in dubbio solo per infortunio..se sti due saltano il ritorno comunque il psg può farcela.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ha sbagliato il cronista di sky  quello diffidato era mascherano. messi è in dubbio solo per infortunio..se sti due saltano il ritorno comunque il psg può farcela.



Si ma questo quello che dico... MESSI è 60% barca.. contro di noi era indemoniato e ora si infortuna.. ma non è possibile


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2013)

**** di Ancelotti come sempre


----------



## Dexter (2 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma questo quello che dico... MESSI è 60% barca.. contro di noi era indemoniato e ora si infortuna.. ma non è possibile



nel secondo tempo,con messi fuori per infortunio,il barca ha fatto 2 tiri totali,entrambi in porta. nel primo tempo,CON messi,7 tiri e 4 in porta...


----------



## Snake (2 Aprile 2013)

Messi al 99% salta il ritorno, lesione al bicipite femorale (erano SECOLI che non subiva infortuni muscolari), dovrebbe star fermo 3 settimane. Qualificazione apertissima altrochè, Bartra in un quarto d'ora ha fatto più danni della grandine.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo esca il Barça!! anche se serve cmq un miracolo


----------



## Dexter (2 Aprile 2013)

sto verratti a breve lo prenderà il barsà comunque.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sto verratti a breve lo prenderà il barsà comunque.



proprio oggi lo stavo pensando...cmq visto che Messi non ci sarà, la qualificazione è ancora aperta


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Peccato sarebbe stato il massimo se Messi si fosse infortunato contro di noi.. con il 2-0 passavamo sicuro.

Ovviamente ha fatto la grande partita contro noi e poi si infortuna ....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> sto verratti a breve lo prenderà il barsà comunque.



Solo Ancellotti poteva mettere beckam 29933 anni al posto di Verratti


----------



## Dexter (2 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Solo Ancellotti poteva mettere beckam 29933 anni al posto di Verratti



esattamente. appena entrato s'è vista subito la differenza...sembrava uno del barcellona...può diventare uno dei primi al mondo,abbastanza agevolmente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Aprile 2013)

Ora vediamo cosa combina sto farsa senza messi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2013)

certo che era super fuorigioco il gol di Ibra e paperata di Valdes...godo


----------



## Djici (2 Aprile 2013)

vedendo solo li highlights :

non capisco perche si dice che abbiano fatto una brutta figura... il psg ha avuto tantissime occasioni.


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Aprile 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> vedendo solo li highlights :
> 
> non capisco perche si dice che abbiano fatto una brutta figura... il psg ha avuto tantissime occasioni.



Infatti!io ho guardato diretta gol e mi e sicuramente hanno fatto meglio di noi...peccano un po in difesa nonostante un thiago monumentale...senza messi questi possono passare...sinceramente sarei contento!c'è un po di milan in questo psg


----------



## Snake (2 Aprile 2013)

Per la cronaca Mascherano che avrebbe comunque saltato il ritorno di fatto ha finito la stagione, fuori un mese e mezzo


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Aprile 2013)

Il ciclo barca è finitissimo. Oggi sono stati surclassati sul piano del gioco dai... il 4-0 contro di noi è stato solo fumo. Andranno in semifinale forse, ma il barca non è piu quello di qualche hanno fa... ciclo finito per me


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2013)

Valdes ancora una volta si conferma un portiere da Lega Pro.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Aprile 2013)

Non ho visto la partita, leggendo i vostri commenti non capisco niente 

Prima dite che il PSG ha fatto schifo, poi che ha fatto schifo il Barcellona, che con Villanova è tornato il grande Barcellona, che il PSG ha dominato... insomma, decidetevi


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita, leggendo i vostri commenti non capisco niente
> 
> Prima dite che il PSG ha fatto schifo, poi che ha fatto schifo il Barcellona, che con Villanova è tornato il grande Barcellona, che il PSG ha dominato... insomma, decidetevi



Quoto.

E' assolutamente ridicolo che si insulti Ancelotti e poi si elogia il PSG. Se si elogia il PSG vuol dire che ha giocato bene, ma se ha giocato bene allora Ancelotti avrà dei meriti. Invece lo si critica sempre, a questo punto mi verrebbe da dire per partito preso.


----------



## Djici (2 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita, leggendo i vostri commenti non capisco niente
> 
> Prima dite che il PSG ha fatto schifo, poi che ha fatto schifo il Barcellona, che con Villanova è tornato il grande Barcellona, che il PSG ha dominato... insomma, decidetevi



vedendo solo li highlights ti dico che il barca non e stato piu pericoloso del psg... anzi.

pero e vero che il gol di ibra e chiaramente in fuorigioco e il gol di matuidi e un bel regalo di valdes.

il psg ha giocato con i soliti 4 difensori + pastore, matuidi, beckham e lucas in mezzo + ibra e lavezzi.
hanno giocato a viso aperto.

sui gol del barca : assist fenomenale di daniel alves per il gol di messi + rigore regalato da sirigu (sanchez aveva perso la palla).

pallo di lavezzi, ibra pericoloso... lucas inarestabile...


----------



## The Ripper (3 Aprile 2013)

con tutti quei fenomeni il psg riesce a tener botta. ma il ritorno sarà un altro barça.
partita però preparata bene da carletto secondo me


----------



## Frikez (3 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> 
> E' assolutamente ridicolo che si insulti Ancelotti e poi si elogia il PSG. Se si elogia il PSG vuol dire che ha giocato bene, ma se ha giocato bene allora Ancelotti avrà dei meriti. Invece lo si critica sempre, a questo punto mi verrebbe da dire per partito preso.



Esattamente, eh ma Ancelotti è ridicolo


----------



## pennyhill (3 Aprile 2013)

La prossima volta che qualcuno dirà che Fester ha rifilato un bidone (Thiago) al PSG, scatterà la querela.


----------

